# Hello from Norfolk



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I found the forum whilst researching coffee roasters. After a couple of successful years with a Gene I am considering moving on to something that roasts more with more difficulty! (Why??? I have to ask myself!)

Some of you may recognise me from my username---I am also a contributor/gleaner on another forum.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to this forum









Ohh! Which roasting machine are you thinking about next?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I am more or less settled on the Dalian Amazon , but I am still looking at the competitors.

A trip to the 'foreign parts' to Bella Barista is going to happen soon to see the beast working.....

I must look out my passport and check the inoculations are all up to date!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------

